# Does your poodle have constant flatulence?



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry but the first part of your post is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! I was laughing out loud here ! 

But the second part... Yeah I worry about bloat too, after my poodles eat it's nap time. When I told the vet about it he said that's the best thing I could do to prevent bloat. And there is a good thread here on PF with a video showing symptoms of bloat, take a look at it, hopefully you will never see it on your poodle, but it was very helpful to me, to see in motion what they act like... I will try to find it for you.

Ok now back to the funny part! 

Lou NEVER farts, when I had just her, I was amazed by it, no smell, no sound... Never!

But then we rescued Apollo and boy he has ninja farts! Silent but deadly!!!!!!  
And lately it has been the worse, since we changed their diet a bit. They have been eating better (more) but he has farted more! 

We call him Stinky butt!!!! Hope it gets better soon! And That it's just because the change in diet 

Lou still hasn't farted that I noticed LOL



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Turkey is the one thing that always make Beau gassy. The days immediately after Thanksgiving can get mighty stinky!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Turkey is the one thing that always make Beau gassy. The days immediately after Thanksgiving can get mighty stinky!



Cool !! Next bag of blue wilderness I'm going back to salmon!! Thanks a bunch! 

EDIT: it makes sense, have u ever bought processed turkey slices like for sandwiches ? It's a fart in a bag! Hahaha!! I can't even eat that stuff...

So yup: back to salmon, they are on the turkey blue wilderness now cause it was $10 off... 
you may have just solved the problem for me !!! Thanks again! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lou said:


> Sorry but the first part of your post is hilarious!!!!!!!!!! I was laughing out loud here !
> 
> But the second part... Yeah I worry about bloat too, after my poodles eat it's nap time. When I told the vet about it he said that's the best thing I could do to prevent bloat. And there is a good thread here on PF with a video showing symptoms of bloat, take a look at it, hopefully you will never see it on your poodle, but it was very helpful to me, to see in motion what they act like... I will try to find it for you.
> 
> ...


Lol. Yes. We are always busting out in giggles everytime she let's them rip. It amazes me that she doesn't smell at all. My little guy occasionally let's one slip here and there and boy can he clear a room when he does. Yes if you could find that video that would be great. I was trying to find pics online, but it wasn't that comforting..lol 
When I first started showing Aria, I would joke about how I was afraid that when I bent over to stack her for the judge that she would let one slip and everyone would think it was me. Thankfully she hasn't done that...yet..lol
The gas doesn't seem to bother her, and no matter what foods I've tried, it doesn't make a much of a difference. In fact I think that it is slightly less on the current food she is on. I also forgot to mention that we sometimes say she is jet propelled because she will sometimes run past you as she let's out a string of them. Haha. Part of me hopes she never stops because it is hilarious, it never gets old. And her whole attitude is like "yeah that was me, what you gonna do about it" I also know that excessive flatulence can not possible be a good sign, and I know I need to get to the bottom of this..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There has not been much research into the causes of bloat, but one study does show a higher risk in dogs that belch and fart a lot, possibly because they are swallowing air. The study was of a smallish number of dogs, and based on owner reported behaviour, so is more of an indication of direction for more detailed research than a proven link, but I think that I would be looking to see if there were any way to reduce the amount of air Aria swallows when eating and drinking. Making sure everyone who cares for her knows the early signs of bloat, and the importance of immediate vet attention, is always going to be the best way of keeping her safe, and I am sure you are already doing that.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hunny518 said:


> Lol. Yes. We are always busting out in giggles everytime she let's them rip. It amazes me that she doesn't smell at all. My little guy occasionally let's one slip here and there and boy can he clear a room when he does. Yes if you could find that video that would be great. I was trying to find pics online, but it wasn't that comforting..lol
> When I first started showing Aria, I would joke about how I was afraid that when I bent over to stack her for the judge that she would let one slip and everyone would think it was me. Thankfully she hasn't done that...yet..lol
> The gas doesn't seem to bother her, and no matter what foods I've tried, it doesn't make a much of a difference. In fact I think that it is slightly less on the current food she is on. I also forgot to mention that we sometimes say she is jet propelled because she will sometimes run past you as she let's out a string of them. Haha. Part of me hopes she never stops because it is hilarious, it never gets old. And her whole attitude is like "yeah that was me, what you gonna do about it" I also know that excessive flatulence can not possible be a good sign, and I know I need to get to the bottom of this..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Will ya quit it now?! HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! It's late here, and laughing in silence is really hard!!!!!  so much about your post was funny I won't even point out.... 

But now, maybe ask her vet about maybe natural remedies? There must be something out there that can help  just to be safe.... 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

fjm said:


> There has not been much research into the causes of bloat, but one study does show a higher risk in dogs that belch and fart a lot, possibly because they are swallowing air. The study was of a smallish number of dogs, and based on owner reported behaviour, so is more of an indication of direction for more detailed research than a proven link, but I think that I would be looking to see if there were any way to reduce the amount of air Aria swallows when eating and drinking. Making sure everyone who cares for her knows the early signs of bloat, and the importance of immediate vet attention, is always going to be the best way of keeping her safe, and I am sure you are already doing that.


Uggh. That worries me. She doesnt necessarily scarf her food down, but she does eat pretty fast. Mostly because she wants to finish her food so she can steal her brothers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My dogs only pass gas if they have an upset tummy. 

I would try to slow her eating down . I think they make bowls that help with that. I would also take all chances of stealing food away. Feed them in different rooms ect.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

hunny518 said:


> Uggh. That worries me. She doesnt necessarily scarf her food down, but she does eat pretty fast. Mostly because she wants to finish her food so she can steal her brothers.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



When I first got Apollo he would try to eat Lou's food so I sat there the entire time (they eat very slow thank goodness) and redirected him to his bowl every day. each bowl had a specific spot, far apart and always the same spot. So he learned that he is not allowed food from "that" bowl, but he is allowed water from there  

Also I had a friend with a Labrador that swallowed his food in one bite pretty much, she trained him to "chew it", now it's adorable he will take a bit in his mouth walk to the side and chew it real good then go back for more. Also there are bowls that make it hard for dogs to get a bunch of food at once, i forgot what they are called , hopefully someone will post a picture.











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily is very gassy (both ends too). For her I think the belching is more obvious. She actually could qualify for a scene in a movie with swearing belching drunks. I think if she and Aria were together they could have a gas passing contest. We often laugh because of the funny circumstances of her eruptions.

More seriously, I too, tried switching food to calm her down. I went grain free with Blue Buffalo hoping that no wheat or corn would do the trick. The diet switch was very hard for Peeves (GSDs have notoriously sensitive digestive tracts), so I only changed one time and hope never to have to do so again. I think it is better after the switch than it was before, but not by much.

I was concerned about her getting up from sits and downs in obedience if she was having a gas attack, so my vet (who is a poodle person) said to give her a Beano the day before a trial. That does the trick quite nicely!

Another member of my obedience club who has had poodles and I also had a conversation about this issue. Her feeling is that if the dog is letting the gas out then the dog isn't going to bloat. I don't think her idea has any basis in scientific study, but it did make some level of intuitive sense to me.

So , now we have our morning stretches with accompanying tunes and we laugh.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Lou said:


> When I first got Apollo he would try to eat Lou's food so I sat there the entire time (they eat very slow thank goodness) and redirected him to his bowl every day. each bowl had a specific spot, far apart and always the same spot. So he learned that he is not allowed food from "that" bowl, but he is allowed water from there
> 
> Also I had a friend with a Labrador that swallowed his food in one bite pretty much, she trained him to "chew it", now it's adorable he will take a bit in his mouth walk to the side and chew it real good then go back for more. Also there are bowls that make it hard for dogs to get a bunch of food at once, i forgot what they are called , hopefully someone will post a picture.
> 
> ...


Yep I was thinking about getting her one of those bowels. She does chew her food, and she doesn't inhale it, but she does eat faster than my comfort level. Her brother is only a,7 lb chihuahua mix, so she thinks she can push him away from his food. Most of the time he puts her in her place, but sometimes she just scoops her nose under him and shoves him out of the way and will scarf his food. His portion is so little though, he gets 1/4 cup of kibble..lol I have to spread his bowl out evenly otherwise if he can see the bottom of the bowl than he won't eat and he tries to demand more food. If he can't see the bottom.of the bowl he seems to think I have him more food..lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Lily is very gassy (both ends too). For her I think the belching is more obvious. She actually could qualify for a scene in a movie with swearing belching drunks. I think if she and Aria were together they could have a gas passing contest. We often laugh because of the funny circumstances of her eruptions.
> 
> More seriously, I too, tried switching food to calm her down. I went grain free with Blue Buffalo hoping that no wheat or corn would do the trick. The diet switch was very hard for Peeves (GSDs have notoriously sensitive digestive tracts), so I only changed one time and hope never to have to do so again. I think it is better after the switch than it was before, but not by much.
> 
> ...


Haha. They could form a band together playing different tuned "wind" instruments!! That makes sense too about them letting gas out, but at the same time I fear that the extra gas producing poses the risk of it getting trapped in there at some point. Despite the laughter it brings to our house, I'm willing to eliminate her party trick in order to protect her..lol I have changed through a few different foods since I first got her, including raw feeding. It really hasn't made a difference. She also hasn't ever seemed affected by the change either! This dog has a cast iron stomach and can eat just about anything.. She is finally slowing down on her puppy rebellion stage and isn't counter surfing nearly as often, but once in awhile she does. She has even eaten a whole bag of Halloween candy, chocolate and all. My poor vet probably thinks I'm nuts, I have called her and have brought Aria in for countless worries over nothing..lol this dog will be the death of me. She has eaten the crotch out of a dozen pairs of my underwear, has swallowed other whole and a couple socks. Luckily she has vomited them all up or pooped them out. I'm always investigating her poop and thankfully in the last 3 months there has only been one occurance.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's a link to an interesting article about bloat. 

What Promotes Canine Bloat? - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Platinum Pets Stainless Steel Extra Heavy Slow Eating Dog Bowl @ Petsmart
Platinum Pets Stainless Steel Extra Heavy Slow Eating Dog Bowl - Red


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've looked into those and they don't get the best reviews. This morning when I stood in the kitchen and watched her eat. She mostly chews each bite, and it took her almost 3 minutes to finish her bowl of 2/3 cup of food (I've recently reduced her from 2 cups daily to 1 1/3 cup because with our extremely rainy weather, she is lacking in exercise and gained almost 2 lbs) I feel that she didn't eat too fast so I'm just going to stick with her bowls for now and keep monitoring her while she eats. Its possible that she ate fine was because I was standing there so she didn't bother trying to go after her brothers food

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

hunny518 said:


> Haha. They could form a band together playing different tuned "wind" instruments!! That makes sense too about them letting gas out, but at the same time I fear that the extra gas producing poses the risk of it getting trapped in there at some point. Despite the laughter it brings to our house, I'm willing to eliminate her party trick in order to protect her..lol I have changed through a few different foods since I first got her, including raw feeding. It really hasn't made a difference. She also hasn't ever seemed affected by the change either! This dog has a cast iron stomach and can eat just about anything.. She is finally slowing down on her puppy rebellion stage and isn't counter surfing nearly as often, but once in awhile she does. She has even eaten a whole bag of Halloween candy, chocolate and all. My poor vet probably thinks I'm nuts, I have called her and have brought Aria in for countless worries over nothing..lol this dog will be the death of me. She has eaten the crotch out of a dozen pairs of my underwear, has swallowed other whole and a couple socks. Luckily she has vomited them all up or pooped them out. I'm always investigating her poop and thankfully in the last 3 months there has only been one occurance.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aria and Lily absolutely are soul sisters! Cast iron stomach, eats undies with gusto, always finding interesting things when the poop gets picked up, counter surfing (still, although not so bad as it used to be), halloween candy (including wrappers and sticks from tootsie pops).... I used to call the vet all the time and felt foolish doing so, now I pretty much can figure out on my own how to manage it. If I catch her right after she eats something naughty and I think it is ok to get her to vomit I give her hydrogen peroxide until all that comes up is foam. If I am too late for that solution then I feed her some dryish treats like charlie bears to make her drink extra to move things the other way.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have not had gas issues in any of my standard poodles. I'd be looking at the food I was feeding to see if there is potentially an ingredient that is not digesting well.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't really help with the gas issue, so far Ember only had gas when she first came home and was on chicken and rice and antibiotics for an upset stomach. I haven't tried the bowls that slow down eating but Ember will eat her food in 2 bites if its in a bowl so we got a few different treat dispensing toys and she gets nearly all her meals from them or from training now. If you're feeding kibble I think they're great to slow them down and exercise their minds a bit. I can let you know which ones I like if those are an option.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Billy is a squeaky farter! (All my male standards have been!) he doesn't do it all the time but did one yesterday while laying on the sofa after having his breakfast! I was doing my yoga like I do every morning and he just did this squeaky one! His head shot up and he started sniffing his bum! He does sometimes do the SBD ones! They make our eyes water! My Harley who died last year used to do them a lot,he had a very sensitive tummy,and he would do one in the kitchen,then stand up and sniff the tiles as if he thought it came from there! Bless him! It was funny!
Little Miss Tia is far too ladylike to do it of course! ( if you believe that you will believe anything!) 
Both my dogs jump when my hubby does his very loud farts though! He has always been shall we say 'gas filled' and my two will be sound asleep,he will do a loud one and they both jump and look about! When Tia was really tiny she used to be very scared when he did it,but now I think she just thinks: whatever!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

There's this too :

Company of Animals Interactive Feeder, Green: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies

It's supposed to slow down the eating and be fun too


----------



## treehugr55 (Oct 4, 2013)

Aside from the fast eating issue contributing to gas, it's also a sign of incomplete digestion. I'd suggest supplementing with digestive enzymes. One of my pups had some significant digestive issues (including gas) when we first rescued her and now she's doing great! We feed Taste of the Wild also.

I add the recommended serving of this enzyme powder to their food with a little water or chicken broth to dissolve it-- 
Amazon.com: Prozyme Original Formula for Dogs & Cats - 454 gm: Pet Supplies


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks! I'll check that out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Newmum said:


> I can let you know which ones I like if those are an option.


Lucia doesn't eat fast and I mostly feed her wet food but I am interested, which ones do you like? 

I might switch at least part of her food to kibble just so she got something to do. She eats it when out on walks but wouldn't touch kibble indoors. Strange girl 


@Carrie-e 
Your post made me laugh so hard...... lol


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty girls do not fart, they foof! 

Do you add a splash of water to her dry food? She might also benefit from a digestive enzyme. 

Bloat is scary, I have a PWD who is my largest dog, the others are little, thankfully so less risk.


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

these posts have had me giggling out loud !!!! hopefully the fact the wind is coming out is a good sign :act-up:


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy never has gas. I think I heard him fart maybe 1 time since I've had him. I've never heard him burp. He eats the Nature's Variety raw, stella & chewy's raw and other freeze dried raw foods on occasion. Although, when I first had him I fed grain free canned and he still didn't have gas. I know that peas and beans can cause some dogs to get gassy. Maybe look at what you feed now and see if peas/ beans are in the food.


----------

